# Kiemenschnitt?



## Brassenkönig (16. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich wolle euch fragen, wie man einen richtigen Kiemenschnitt macht? Ich mache normalerweise immer einen Herzstich, aber da der Kiemenschnitt fischfreundlicher und für einen besseren Geschmack durch ausbluten sorgt will ich demnächst immer den Kiemenschnitt einsetzen. Die Frage ist wie? Klappe ich einfach den Kiemendeckel hoch, führe das Messer hinter die Kiemen und schneide dann hoch oder wie? Ich wäre für Antworten dankbar!


----------



## fjordbutt (16. April 2005)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*

kann bei makrelen und hornhechten auch zu ner richtigen sauerei ausarten...

aber so ist schon richtig wie oben beschrieben...


----------



## karpfenbrausi (17. April 2005)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*

hi,

wird auch "Kehlen" genannt.

Der Unterschied zum Herzstich besteht darin, daß die großen Gefäße zu den Kiemen durchtrennt werden, das Herz aber noch ein paar Schläge tut, bis es sozusagen leerläuft. Beim Herzstich (Treffer vorrausgesetzt) bleibt das Herz sofort stehen und das Blut in den Gefäßen.

Gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## Brassenkönig (17. April 2005)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*

Danke für eure Antworten. Demnächst werde ich immer den Kiemenschnitt einsetzen.


----------



## Augustiner (17. April 2005)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*

Herzstich ist glaub  ich auch verboten!


----------



## upahde (17. April 2005)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*



			
				Augustiner schrieb:
			
		

> Herzstich ist glaub ich auch verboten!


 
Hallo,

verboten ist er nicht, aber zumindest bei uns wurde nur der Kiemenschnitt im Kurs gezeigt und auch nur der geübt. 

Gruß

Uwe


----------



## Brassenkönig (17. April 2005)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*

Also bei uns in Hamburg ist der Herzstich auch erlaubt.


----------



## theactor (17. April 2005)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*

Hi,

im Gegenteil - er ist sogar vorgeschrieben...
Aber ich halte es auch für sehr unwahrscheinlich, das kleine Herzli gezielt zu treffen...
Ich halte den Kiemenschnitt daher auch für waidgerechter. 
Zumal die meisten Fische schon allein durch das Betäuben getötet werden, ist es auf jeden Fall eine waidgerechte Maßnahme: der Fisch merkt mit Sicherheit nichts mehr.

 #h


----------



## Hamburger_Jung (17. April 2005)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*

Hallo #h 



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> im Gegenteil - er ist sogar vorgeschrieben...
> Aber ich halte es auch für sehr unwahrscheinlich, das kleine Herzli gezielt zu treffen...
> ...


 
sehe das ganz genauso #6 

War letzte Woche mit einem Kumpel Karpfen angeln der bis dahin ausschließlich nur den Herzstich angewandt hat. Als er seinen Karpfen abgestochen hat (Herzstich) floß praktisch kein Blut worauf ich den Kiemenschnitt noch schnell angewandt habe. Mein Kumpel konnte es gar nicht glauben wie der Karpfen anfing auszubluten. Bin auch der Meinung wenn man den Fisch *richtig* |smash: betäubt (das die meisten Fische dann schon tot sind) blutet der vollkommen aus ohne nur einen Hauch davon zu spüren. 

Hummel, Hummel...............
.....................................Hamburger Jung #h


----------



## Aali-Barba (18. April 2005)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*

Muss nochmal nach haken:

Ich klappe einen Kiemendeckel auf und führe das Messer hinter dem Kiemen so weit, dass es auf der andere Seite im Kiemendeckel wieder raus schaut und schneide dann entlang der Kiemen einmal rund herum? Und wie das ganze? Von oben nach unten oder umgekehrt?


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. April 2005)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*

@Aali-Barba


ich schneide zuerst nach oben zum Rückrat hin bis zum Kiemendeckelanfang, drehe das Messer und schneide nach unten entlang und zwar ganz durch#h


----------



## Aali-Barba (18. April 2005)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> @Aali-Barba
> 
> 
> ich schneide zuerst nach oben zum Rückrat hin bis zum Kiemendeckelanfang, drehe das Messer und schneide nach unten entlang und zwar ganz durch#h


 
Ganz durch im Kehlbereich bedeutet aber doch Probleme bei späterem Räuchern, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. April 2005)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz durch im Kehleberich bedeutet aber doch Probleme bei späterem Räuchern, oder sehe ich das falsch?


 
Da ich selber nicht räucher, kann ich es aus eigener Erfahrung nicht sagen.#c 
Aber meine Anglerkollegen machen das genauso wie ich und die räuchern wie die Weltmeister.


----------



## upahde (19. April 2005)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Muss nochmal nach haken:
> 
> Ich klappe einen Kiemendeckel auf und führe das Messer hinter dem Kiemen so weit, dass es auf der andere Seite im Kiemendeckel wieder raus schaut und schneide dann entlang der Kiemen einmal rund herum? Und wie das ganze? Von oben nach unten oder umgekehrt?


 
Hallo,

ich zitiere mal aus dem Lehrbuch "heintges  Versorgen und Verwerten von Fischen"

Druchtrennen der Blutgefäße. Messer am unteren Kiemenrand einstechen und Adern durchtrennen, damit der Fisch ausblutet. 

Also du mußt nicht rund herum schneiden. Gehe einfach unter den Kiemendeckel bis zum letzten Kiemenbogen und führe das Messer dann nach unten zum zum unteren Rand des Kiemendeckels dann müßte es auch schon bluten. 

Gruß 
Uwe


----------



## Richi05 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*

Hallo, #h 

beim Kehlschnitt ->  Dein Hinweis auf den besseren Geschmack trifft zu. #6 

Ich lege den Fisch noch hoch (Kopf nach unten , so läuft das Blut besser aus)

Petri 

Richard


----------



## Mr. Lepo (22. April 2005)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Das fachgerechte Töten ist vorgeschrieben.
> 
> Nur damit kein Mißverständnis aufkommt, der Kehl / Kiemenschnitt ist garantiert besser.#h#h#h#h#6


 

Seit dem Treffen in Barweiler letztes Jahr ( das war Franzel's Entwiklungshelfertour *g*) 
wende ich auch den Kehl bzw. Kiemenschnitt an. Ich habe bis dahin immer den Herzstich 
angewand und muss sagen der Kehlschnitt ist viel einfacher und der Fisch blutet besser aus.

Gruß Lepo


----------



## Dorschi (22. April 2005)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*

Mann Falk! Ali meint, wenn Du den Steg unter dem Kiemenbogen durchschneidest, kannst Du die Fische natürlich nicht mehr an den Kiemen aufhängen und mußt durchs Auge stechen oder so.

PS. Schickes Hemd übrigens! #6


----------



## fips11 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*

kann nicht vieleicht jemand mal ein bild ranhängen wo die stränge sind    so weit ich weis haben die kiemen zwei stränge oben und unten


----------



## NIN (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*

Sorry, muss den Thread nochmal ausgraben. Ich hab noch ne ganz klitze kleine Frage:
Ist das ganze nicht ne riesen Sauerei? Bei mir in der Nähe gibts nen Forellenteich und könnte sich da nicht jemand irgendwie aufregen, wenn neben ihm alles voller Blut ist?
Versteht jemand meine Bedenken ;+

Hab nämlich bisher auch immer den Herzstich angewendet...


----------



## Daniel1222 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*

Mal eine Frage als absoluter Anfänger. Ich habe noch keinen Schein und auch keinen Kurs hinter mir und verlasse mich bisher immer auf Mitangelnde Freunde die einen Schein haben.
Aber da ich nicht immer auf andere angewiesen sein möchte und auch vor dem Schein bestimmt nochmal angeln fahre, würde ich gerne wissen, wie man einen Fisch am besten tötet wenn man ihn mitnehmen will. Reicht der Schlag auf den Kopf oder ist das nicht genug? 
Ich will hier keine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen, daher bitte ich darum, mir per PN zu antworten. Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand Detailgenau erklären könnte wie man einen Fisch am besten abtötet. Ich kenne nur den Stich ins Herz, habe es aber sselber erst einmal gemacht, ohne Erfolg. 
Ich will den Fisch ja nicht unnötig quälen und darum meine Frage hier.

Freue mich über jede PN =)


----------



## fliafi (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*

@NIN
Das ausbluten lassen eines Fisches ist wichtig. Wenn jemand an einem Forellenteich fischt und kein Blut sehen kann ist er vermutlich am falschen Platz und soviel Blut kommt ja meist nicht und neben Badegästen (an einem Weiher) macht man dass eh nicht. 

Wenn man das an einem Steg macht kann man ja mit etwas Wasser nachwaschen.

@Daniel1222
Die Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung(TierSchlV) schreibt vor dass Tiere durch Blutentzug zu töten sind und weiter dass vor dem Blutentzug das Tier zu betäuben ist was bei Fischen durch den Schlag auf den Kopf geschiet.

Der Schlag auf den Kopf tötet den Fisch in der Regel nicht sondern betäubt ihn nur.


----------



## NIN (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*

Danke, fliafi, hast mir weitergeholfen - genau das wollte ich hören #6

Ich dachte nur daran, dass es meinem Nachbarn (ist nämlich ein ForellenPuff) nicht so gut gefallen könnte, wenn ich nebenan Fische ausbluten lasse


----------



## Palerado (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*

Seitdem ich vor einiger Zeit hier im Board von dem kehlen gelesen habe mache ich das auch nur noch so und muss sagen dass mich der Unterschied absolut überzeugt hat.
Es geht wirklich schnell, es geht auch mit einem nicht so spitzen Messer also nur gut.

Das mit dem Blut ist gerade bei Forellen kein Problem. Da kommt wirklich nicht sonderlich viel. Bei einem genau getroffenen Herzstich kommt ja so ziemlich die selbe Menge.


----------



## Hoizn (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*

Hallo,

ich habe immer den Kiemenschnitt gemacht seit ich fische. Das mit dem Herzstich ist nämlich so eine Sache. Mal angenommen ich treffe das Herz nicht, nehme den Fisch aus und werde dabei kontrolliert, kann ich mich strafbar machen da der Fisch noch lebendig war (Tierquälerei). So wurde es mir zumindest bei der Prüfung erklärt.

Aber egal wie ist, das Kehlen ist einfach die fischfreundlichste Lösung.

P.s.: @ Daniel. Der Schlag auf dem Kopf betäubt den Fisch nur, er gilt noch nicht als getötet. Bevor du kehlst den Augendrehreflex überprüfen. 

MfG Hoizn


----------



## Speedster (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*

Kennt da zufällig jemand von euch die Regelungen in Sachsen dazu? Wenn ich mich richtig an meinen Lehrgang erinnere wurde da nur vom Herzstich geredet. Und das der z.B. auch bei einem toten Köderfisch den man verwendet sichtbar sein muß. Aber das ist nun auch schon gute 5 Jahre her. Ist das mit dem Kehlen eine neuere Erkenntniss? Bis jetzt hab ich immer den Herzstich angewendet. Aber wenn ich das so lese werd ich wohl auch auf den Kiemenschnitt umsteigen. Aber möchte ja auch nicht das ich dann hier in Sachsen mal Ärger bekomme wenn ich kontrolliert werde und da nen Fisch liegen hab bei dem ich keinen Herzstich gemacht hab.


----------



## barschzocker1961 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*

ich hab immer einen herzstich gemacht werde in zukunft auch mal kehlen


----------



## nibbler001 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*

Kommt ganz auf den Fisch drauf an.

Kehlen geht eig bei allen und ist um einieges besser als Herzstich (Wenn der Fisch nur Halb betäubt ist, fängt der beim Stich nochmal an zu Zappeln wie nix gutes und son Messer inner HAnd ist net Toll).

Wenn man Angst hat das der beim Räuchern net hält kann man den auch einfach am SChwanz aufhängen.

Bei SChwer betäubbaren Fischen (Aal Plattfisch) geht es eig sehr gut wenn man die einfach in Selter schwimmen läst (Tötung mittels CO2, ist sogar legal). Der wird dabei zuerst betäut und danach Stirbt er anner Co2 vergiftung. WEiterhin hat das den Vorteil das n der ja nachm Schlachten normal noch am Zucken ist ssich net mehr bewegt.

Alternativ wäre da n Aaltöter (bzw. Rückenmark durchtrennen) Wobei ich bei den teilen nicht sicher bin ob die als WAidgerecht gelten.

Bei Fischen mit kleinerem Kopf geht es eig auch sehr gut wenn man dem (Betäubten Fisch) den Kopf ganz abschneidet (Rückenmark durchtrenn + Kiemen). 
Grössere Aale haben dabei allerdings manchmal die angewohnheit trotzdem noch zu zucken.


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*

Na, du hast da ja ein paar echt komische Ansichten...|uhoh:


Haben die euch das so in der Fischereinprüfung gelehrt?

Also, Aal in Co2 ist ja wohl mal richtig widerlich, oder?
Aaltöter sind waidgerecht, auf jeden Fall mehr als dein "Selter"!!!

Dann Kopf abschneiden...|bigeyes#d

Manchmal versteh ich die Leute net!;+

Ein Fisch, ordentlich betäubt, durch Kehlen oder Herzstich getötet, zappelt so gut wie nicht mehr.:q

Heftig, wie manche Leute ihren Fang verstümmeln!


----------



## swift (7. September 2008)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*

Gibts vielleicht eine bebilderte Anleitung zum Kiemenschnitt (Kehlen)? Ich kann mir das immer noch nicht so ganz vorstellen.


----------



## olafjans (7. September 2008)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*

Bei uns in Hamburg wurde damals in der Fischreiprüfung gelehrt, dass der Kiemenstich nicht angewendet werden sollte, weil er nicht waidgerecht sei, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Ausserdem wurde gelehrt, dass man bei einem richtig angesetzten Herzstich, auch wenn er das kleine Herz verfehlt, zumindest die Schlagader trifft, und der Fisch auch so ausblutet.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (7. September 2008)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ein Fisch, ordentlich betäubt, durch Kehlen oder Herzstich getötet, zappelt so gut wie nicht mehr.:q


 
Hallo Dirk,

auch hier bestätigt die Ausnahme die Regel... Mir ist mal (peinlich:c) eine frisch geschlachtete, ausgenommene Forelle beim groben säubern im Bach - jawohl!! -weggeschwommen. Das waren kräftige gleichmäßige Schwanzschläge, keine Einbildung durch Stömung oder so, und weg war se... ich dacht ich hätt ne Erscheinung!

Auch sonst hab ich schon diverses sogar mit kopflosen Forellen erlebt, allerdings nur die ersten Minuten nach dem Töten - allerdings eher Ausnahmen.

Kann mich entsinnen, das jenes an der Wirbelsäule des Fisches liegen soll - wo halt wesentlich mehr große Nervenknoten als z.B. beim Menschen vorhanden sind - und notfalls in der Lage sind, den Fisch unabhängig vom eh kleinen Hirn zu steuern...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> 
> auch hier bestätigt die Ausnahme die Regel... Mir ist mal (peinlich:c) eine frisch geschlachtete, ausgenommene Forelle beim groben säubern im Bach - jawohl!! -weggeschwommen. Das waren kräftige gleichmäßige Schwanzschläge, keine Einbildung durch Stömung oder so, und weg war se... ich dacht ich hätt ne Erscheinung!
> 
> ...




Ja, sicher passieren so Nachzuckungen mal. 
Beim Dorsch hast das manchmal auch, dass, obwohl der Fisch mit nem kräftigen Schlag auf die Schnüss betäubt und per Kehlschnitt getötet/ausgeblutet ist.
Dann zucken die auf einmal noch wie wild mit den Flossen...|bigeyes

Bei Saiblingen im Winter ist es oft so, dass das Herz noch voll lange schlägt, obwohl es schon vom Fisch getrennt auf den Eingeweiden liegt!

Hat so bissel was von Indiana Jones und der Tempel des Todes!!!


Na ja, gibts ja nicht nur bei uns Anglern!
Ein Hirsch rennt auch manchmal noch über einen Kilometer, obwohl die Kugel des Jägers sein Herz zerfetzt hat...


----------



## Forellen Jo (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*

Ich habs auch noch nicht verstanden mit dem Kiemenschnitt...
Kann man nichmal nen Bild oder so hochladen.Hab mich jetz schon im Internet schlau gemacht und auch auf einige Anleitungen gestoßen aber ich bin wohl zu dumm es zu verstehen oder dass war alles zu ungenau..

Mfg Sven


----------



## Jose (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*



Forellen Jo schrieb:


> Ich habs auch noch nicht verstanden mit dem Kiemenschnitt...
> Kann man nichmal nen Bild oder so hochladen.Hab mich jetz schon im Internet schlau gemacht und auch auf einige Anleitungen gestoßen aber ich bin wohl zu dumm es zu verstehen oder dass war alles zu ungenau..
> 
> Mfg Sven



die schlußfolgerung überlass ich dir ganz allein,
aber wenn dich das nicht klug macht...

schaust du hier: http://felchenfischer.ch/109401/414901.html


----------



## Forellen Jo (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*

Hab ich auch schon gesehn aber das ist ja auch wieder was anderes als wenn man wie in dem Bild hier :http://www.aarefischer.ch/s/cc_images/cache_1990079210.jpg

nen kompletten Rundumschnitt macht oder ?

Und wo genau muss man denn das Messer ansetzen das sieht man doch nirgends so richtig


----------



## Jose (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*



Forellen Jo schrieb:


> ...nen kompletten Rundumschnitt macht oder ?
> 
> Und wo genau muss man denn das Messer ansetzen das sieht man doch nirgends so richtig



nein. 
hast du denn auch den text zu  den bildern gelesen?

kleiner tipp, es geht ausschließlich darum, die Herz – Kiemenarterie zu durchtrennen. 

lies noch mal


----------



## Forellen Jo (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*

Ja das ist mir klar aber warum dann auf dem Foto was ich schickte sonen Rundumschnitt?
Läuft da viell mehr Blut aus oder wie.
Und wenn man nur die eine Aterie durchtrennen muss ist es mir immer noch nen Rätsel wie man grade die finden soll


----------



## Jose (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*



Forellen Jo schrieb:


> Ja das ist mir klar aber warum dann auf dem Foto was ich schickte sonen Rundumschnitt?
> Läuft da viell mehr Blut aus oder wie.
> Und wenn man nur die eine Aterie durchtrennen muss ist es mir immer noch nen Rätsel wie man grade die finden soll



du sollst die nicht 'finden', du sollst die durchtrennen.
schau noch mal die skizze lage herzarterie. stichst du im oberen teil am kiemendeckel ein (und durch!) und schnibbelst dann nach unten, trennst du automatisch die arterie.

ok?


----------



## Ulli3D (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*

Wenn Du den Fisch nachher ordenlich versorgst und auch die Kiemen entfernst, dann musst Du sowieso den unteren Schnitt machen also kann man ihn auch direkt beim Kiemenschnitt machen, reine Arbeitserleichterung. 

Du bestätigst, was ich immer behaupte, man lernt auf den Lehrgängen für die Fischerprüfung nichts Vernünftiges fürs praktische Angeln.


----------



## Forellen Jo (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*

Naja ich werd mir das einfach demnächst mal genauer Ansehen, werd die Tage mal wieder losstratzen und dann mal sehen.. wenn nich mach ich halt wieder den Herzstich 

Danke für eure Erklärungen


----------



## Knigge007 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*



Augustiner schrieb:


> Herzstich ist glaub  ich auch verboten!




hehe ich hab vor 4 Wochen die Fischerprüfung gemacht bei uns ist der Herzstich nachm beedäuben PFLICHT,davon gibts sogar Prüfungsfragen im Baden Württemberg(denk wird im ganzen Land so sein)

Erst muss der Fisch betäubt werden der Schag muss auf dem Fischgehirn gemacht werden dieses sitzt direkt hinter den Augen,danach Herzstich werd das mitm Kiemenstich wohl auch machen das hört sich viel sauberer an



EDITE 

@Forellen Jo du bist ja echt lustig..hast mal geschaut wann der letzte was in den Fred geschrieben hat????

X.09.2008...loool


----------



## Ulli3D (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> hehe ich hab vor 4 Wochen die Fischerprüfung gemacht bei uns ist der Herzstich nachm beedäuben PFLICHT,davon gibts sogar Prüfungsfragen im Baden Württemberg(denk wird im ganzen Land so sein)



Oh jeh, schon wieder einer, der meint, aus einer Prüfungsfrage auf eine Vorschrift schließen zu können #d

Völliger Quatsch in mehrfachem Sinne. 

1. Wo steht das im B-W Fischereigesetz oder den Ausführungsbestimmungen hierzu, dass der Herzstich vorgeschrieben ist? Nirgends!

2. Selbst wenn es da stünde, dann wäre es nur in B-W gültig da Fischereirecht Landesrecht ist.

Was für ein Unfug in den Fischereischeinlehrgängen gelehrt wird #d


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> @Forellen Jo du bist ja echt lustig..hast mal geschaut wann der letzte was in den Fred geschrieben hat????
> 
> X.09.2008...loool


 
ja, so what?

neuen Fred aufmachen und dann von anderen (zurecht) auffe Füsse getreten bekommen von wegen "nutz doch mal die Boardsuche...!"´- oder wie?

hier hat jemand die Suchfunktion genutzt, und das ist gut so! #6


----------



## Marc S. (23. April 2011)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*

Als erstes mal Entschuldigung dass hier in den Beitrag weiterschreibe da er ja schon älter ist. Aber meine Frage passt gerade dazu. Ich fange jetzt wieder mit den Angeln an hatte ein paar Jahre Pause dazwischen. Mein Problem ist dass ich mir jetzt nicht sicher bin was jetzt im Saarland vorgeschrieben ist. Mir wurde mal von einen anderen Angler gesagt wie ich gefragt habe es wäre nur der Herzstich erlaubt der Kiemenschnitt nicht mehr. Weis jemand wie es im Saarland jetzt genau ist und ob das stimmt.


----------



## Ulli3D (23. April 2011)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*

Herzstich ist nirgendwo vorgeschrieben und ist m. E. auch nur die zweitbeste Möglichkeit, da der Fisch hier nur unzureichend ausblutet, was der Fleischqualität schadet. Zudem, wer wenig Übung hat trifft schnell auch mal die Galle und dann kannst Du den Fisch nur noch entsorgen.


----------



## Marc S. (24. April 2011)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*

Danke für die Antwort. Ja es ging mir nämlich auch ums waidgerechte töten vom Fisch und es beim Herzstich passieren könnte dass man das Herz nicht trifft.


----------



## heinmama (24. April 2011)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*



Jose schrieb:


> nein.
> hast du denn auch den text zu  den bildern gelesen?
> 
> kleiner tipp, es geht ausschließlich darum, die Herz – Kiemenarterie zu durchtrennen.
> ...




Schöner und sachlicher Bericht.

Gr.

Heinmama


----------



## ferox96 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt?*

ich benuze eig. nua herzstich und bei mia hat noch kein fisch wieda as schwimmen angefangen die waren alle glei tot


----------

